# Callaway Great Big Bertha



## sadethree

My 15 year old Callaway Great Big Bertha Warbird Ruger Titanium 3 Wood, reg flex shaft just snapped about 18 inches above the hozel. Would you replace the club with original used equipment, find an original shaft, or send it to Callaway and have them reshaft it.


----------



## Cajun

First, welcome to Golf Forum.

In my opinion, I wouldn't send it back to Calloway, I'd bet there are plenty of pullouts at your local smith if you want a Calloway shaft. There are a ton of them like that at the shop where I hang out, guys buy a new driver and drop an expensive after marlet shaft in before they even hit the club. You can also usually find some decent deals on aftermarket shafts at the same kind of shop, something a year or two old, but brand new in the wrapper for $15 or $20. That's probably the way I'd go. Also, by taking it to someone local, if the guys not busy, you can take a driver apart, spine align the chosen shaft and reassemble your club in 30 minutes or so. Not only do you save all the shipping and keep your money in your local economy, but you can hit your club the next day.


----------



## Surtees

Welcome to the site I agree with Cajun on this one too! With my old irons I snapped a shaft and took it into my pro shop and got it reshafted with a new mid-top range shaft and I actually liked the club more after it got reshafted. And it was one of my fav to being with


----------

